# Plant ID please!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I am behind on some plant name so please let me know what is the name of this guy...its the red stem plant in the middle...thanks


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Persicaria 'kawagoeanum'


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man....



randylahey said:


> Persicaria 'kawagoeanum'


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty tough to differentiate between Persicaria K and Sao Paolo. It depends on size. That being said I also suspect it's Persicaria K just from the picture.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely persicaria k, it gets less bushy, with wider growth than so Paulo


----------

